# Wiring Diagram for IAT sensor



## redlinenissan (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a 94 Nissan Sentra and I am looking for anyone with info on getting a diagram of the IAT sensor. I purchased a chip and I need to know what wire to splice this chip in with. Thanks in advance.


----------

